# DF's "The Slaying Stone" OOC



## DistractingFlare (Dec 30, 2011)

[sblock=Recruitment]
1. Patrin, Cavalier Paladin - drothgry
2. Banmarden, Druid - phaezen
3. Mathariel, Warpriest Cleric - Inspiratorium
4. Sindabar, Mage Wizard - Voda Vosa

First alternate: WalkingDad
[/sblock]

[sblock=Character Creation, Miscellany.]
22-point buy, backgrounds, themes. All published material is legal,  though at DM discretion. A character sheet and a modest backstory must  be submitted.

I'll expect a post from each of you every 2-3 days, and you can expect more frequent updates from me.

That said, this seems like a fun adventure. If it goes successfully, we  can talk about continuing into further fun. Let's cross that bridge when  we come to it.[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]The town of Kiris Dahn, built by human hands, stood  strong against invaders for decades after the fall of Nerath. It had  magical stones - created by tiefling artisans - that could kill anyone  who attacked the town. The number of stones dwindled until all were  spent.

Eight years ago, the citizens of Kiris Dahn abandoned the town when  faced with invading goblin hordes. The town had endured a long decline  under the rule of the Kiriis family, and the citizens scattered rather  than follow their ruler, Kiris Alkirk. Along with his advisor and seer  Treona, Alkirk found a place to live in obscurity.

The goblins overran the town and renamed it Goriz-badd. The town quickly  fell into ruin, since goblins were far more interested in vandalism  than in proper maintenance. A faction of kobolds took over the slums,  since the goblins live mostly in what were once residences for the  wealthier people of Kiris Dahn.

Recently, Treona discovered old records that indicate one slaying stone  still remains. A well-known mage, she has pulled strings to recruit four  adventurers to her tower.[/sblock]

[sblock=Opening Scene]Four wanderers meet at a crossroad in the middle  of a deep forest. A cold wind whips sleet at you and tears at your  cloaks. The moon is shrouded behind a gray haze, and you hear wolves  baying in the dark woods all around. Against the dusky sky, you can just  make out the shadow of a low tower - your designated rendezvous. A  lantern burns in one of its windows and begins to sway, beckoning you  toward the safety of the shelter.[/sblock]

Link to the Rogues' Gallery: http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues-gallery/315972-dfs-slaying-stone-rg.html#post5765731

Link to the IC thread: http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/315973-dfs-slaying-stone-d-d-4th-edition.html#post5765733


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 30, 2011)

Interested! All official material allowed?


----------



## DistractingFlare (Dec 31, 2011)

Naturally! I have most of the printed sourcebooks, but not DDI. So if it's from Dragon magazine or the like (or Essentials), I may ask what it does. But yes. Anything goes.


----------



## Phaezen (Dec 31, 2011)

Sounds interesting, I have some ideas for a druid...


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 31, 2011)

Welcome back, Flare!

I'm in too many games to join another one now, but it's good to see you again.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Dec 31, 2011)

Glad to hear it, Phaezen. If we could get two more (or even running it for two would probably be fine), we could get going. If you and WD want to figure out your backstories and post character sheets, I'd like to see what you  come up with.

And of course, I'm glad to see you all; I'm sorry I burned out so hard last year. I suppose you know what that's like, though.

*Special shout-out to [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] - I'm happy to be back. Maybe one day, once I've proved my fidelity, we can even get the Wolfcrown team back together for another tour.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 1, 2012)

Phaezen said:


> Sounds interesting, I have some ideas for a druid...



Thinking Sentinel (i.e. Essentials leader-Druid) or one of the other builds (i.e. controller-druid)?

I'm kind of thinking warlord or paladin (Cavalier).

Edit: Here's a pally[sblock=character sheet]====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
Patrin, level 1
Dragonborn, Paladin (Cavalier)
Virtue: Virtue of Sacrifice
Dragonborn Racial Power Option: Dragon Breath
Dragon Breath Key Ability: Dragon Breath Strength
Dragon Breath Damage Type: Dragon Breath Cold
Auspicious Birth (Auspicious Birth Benefit)
Theme: Guardian

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
STR 18, CON 14, DEX 13, INT 8, WIS 10, CHA 16

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
STR 16, CON 14, DEX 13, INT 8, WIS 10, CHA 14


AC: 20 Fort: 15 Ref: 14 Will: 14
HP: 33 Surges: 13 Surge Value: 10

TRAINED SKILLS
Athletics +5, Diplomacy +8, Intimidate +10, Religion +4

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics –3, Arcana –1, Bluff +3, Dungeoneering +0, Endurance –2, Heal +0, History +1, Insight +0, Nature +0, Perception +0, Stealth –3, Streetwise +3, Thievery –3

POWERS
Basic Attack: Melee Basic Attack
Basic Attack: Ranged Basic Attack
Guardian Attack: Guardian's Counter
Dragonborn Racial Power: Dragon Breath
Multiple Class Utility: Defender Aura
Paladin Attack: Holy Smite
Paladin Attack: Righteous Radiance
Paladin Utility: Righteous Shield
Paladin Attack 1: Valiant Strike
Paladin Attack 1: Strike of Hope

FEATS
Level 1: Heavy Blade Expertise

ITEMS
Plate Armor x1
Adventurer's Kit
Longsword x1
Heavy Shield x1
====== End ======[/sblock][sblock=proposed background]It was true that Patrin had hatched at dawn on the High Festival of the Platinum Dragon. But neither he nor anyone else had thought much of that; his family might have been noble warriors in Arkhosia's day -- most dragonborn claimed it, at any rate, and there had been enough crossing of lines between nobles and commoners since the Empire fell that it was likely even true -- but they were simple mercenaries now, if with a better repuation than most. His father said the act that had drawn Bahamut's attention had not been very bright, but the old dragon smiled when he said it.

Going _into_ a burning building -- especially when the children trapped inside were children of neither his friends nor family nor even his employers -- wasn't very smart even when you could breathe ice. But he had gotten them all out. From then on he'd felt something different, little abilities that he wasn't sure how they worked. It had taken a chance meeting with one of the Dragon's clerics to finally get it through his head what he'd been chosen for.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 2, 2012)

Alright, good to see you back man, too bad you had to drop those campaigns, you had me really hooked with the story; hence I'll throw my hat in with say, a mage necromancer?


----------



## Inspiratorium (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm interested. Have an essentials just about everything ready to roll. I'll toss my eladrin missionary warpriest out there for consideration.

Oh, I should note two things: 1. Their backstories and personalities are flexible to fit whatever party we end up having, and 2. I'm new to PbP, and to playing 4e, but I've DMed three 4e games so far, and I'm certainly looking forward to being on the other side of the proverbial screen for once.


----------



## Phaezen (Jan 2, 2012)

drothgery said:


> Thinking Sentinel (i.e. Essentials leader-Druid) or one of the other builds (i.e. controller-druid)?




Controller Druid, had a lot of fun playing one in a one-shot, but I am fairly open.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Jan 2, 2012)

Looks like we've got enough interest! I'm happy to see that. Those of you that haven't submitted character sheets, go ahead and do so. Please include about two paragraphs of backstory for your characters. Just assume that you haven't worked together before, but you've all been called to undertake a mission for a moderately well-known mage from a nearby county. I'll draw up a more thorough introductory post in less than a day.


----------



## Phaezen (Jan 2, 2012)

Banmarden emerged from the Feywild 2 years ago, a bizarre, lost creature uncertin of its way in the world.

Taken in by a druidic circle the wilden learned some of the ways of the natural world. Over the course of 18 months Banmarden learned much in the way of harnessing his connection to the feywild and the natural world, learning to control his powers and abilities.  But time has come for him to move on and learn more for himself.

Roderick the circle's leader has sent the wilden to ???, a mage from a nearby  county to see if there is any help he needs.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Jan 2, 2012)

[sblock=Recruitment]
1. Patrin, Cavalier Paladin - drothgry
2. Banmarden, Druid - phaezen
3.
4.

Inspiratorium has submitted a character sheet. Pending character background, he'll be added to this list.

We still need a character for the fourth slot. Once that's done, I'll create the IC thread and we can get going.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Character Creation, Miscellany.]
22-point buy, backgrounds, themes. All published material is legal, though at DM discretion. A character sheet and a modest backstory must be submitted.

I'll expect a post from each of you every 2-3 days, and you can expect more frequent updates from me.

That said, this seems like a fun adventure. If it goes successfully, we can talk about continuing into further fun. Let's cross that bridge when we come to it.[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]The town of Kiris Dahn, built by human hands, stood strong against invaders for decades after the fall of Nerath. It had magical stones - created by tiefling artisans - that could kill anyone who attacked the town. The number of stones dwindled until all were spent.

Eight years ago, the citizens of Kiris Dahn abandoned the town when faced with invading goblin hordes. The town had endured a long decline under the rule of the Kiriis family, and the citizens scattered rather than follow their ruler, Kiris Alkirk. Along with his advisor and seer Treona, Alkirk found a place to live in obscurity.

The goblins overran the town and renamed it Goriz-badd. The town quickly fell into ruin, since goblins were far more interested in vandalism than in proper maintenance. A faction of kobolds took over the slums, since the goblins live mostly in what were once residences for the wealthier people of Kiris Dahn.

Recently, Treona discovered old records that indicate one slaying stone still remains. A well-known mage, she has pulled strings to recruit four adventurers to her tower.[/sblock]

[sblock=Opening Scene]Four wanderers meet at a crossroad in the middle of a deep forest. A cold wind whips sleet at you and tears at your cloaks. The moon is shrouded behind a gray haze, and you hear wolves baying in the dark woods all around. Against the dusky sky, you can just make out the shadow of a low tower - your designated rendezvous. A lantern burns in one of its windows and begins to sway, beckoning you toward the safety of the shelter.[/sblock]

So get those last few things in, then we can get started! Let me know if you have any questions or suggestions.

Also, for the people who've already expressed interest: have you played this adventure before? If so, I might be inclined to change up the story a bit.

*Copied from first post for convenience.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 2, 2012)

I've never played this adventure before, I think.


----------



## Inspiratorium (Jan 2, 2012)

I haven't played it or used the module myself, but I know the basics of the story.

[sblock=Also, backstory
Mathariel was born to conflicted family. Both his elders were members of the church of Ioun, and encouraged Mathariel to follow their footsteps. It was there that he discovered his gift for the preservation of life and channeling divine power. 
However, while his father was very much a traditional eladrin noble and told Mathariel that the pursuit of knowledge included only things worth studying (ie Eladrin history), his mother had been a missionary of the church of Ioun, and was insistent that Mathariel travel the primary plane to learn of the history there. For a while, the young noble followed his father's advice, or rather put off his mother's advice. Everything that he had known his entire life was in this city, his family, his friends, his love Naivarelle... 
After his mother's untimely death, however, he decided otherwise -- he had to honor her wishes, somehow. After a year of training and study under the Church of Ioun, he decided he was ready, and requested to become a missionary and researcher, to travel the primary plane to gather knowledge and spread the word of Ioun. After exchanging hollow-sounding vows of fealty with Naivarelle, ones which he doesn't know whether either of them intend to keep, he left the city he had grown up in to follow his mother's advice.
After a few months in the primary plane, he learns of the artifacts known as the slaying stones. Curious as to what historical value these things may have, he decides to investigate Treona's call for aid. It may lead to some interesting discoveries, after all. [/sblock]

Hmm... that's a big backstory. Sorry, gotta take off my DMing gloves and start being a player again  So it looks like if I'm in, we need a striker then? (looking at our class skills, a rogue would be handy)

P.S. Not normally one to favor crunch over fluff, but I've never been a player before, as I said. Do any of you think I might be gimping Mathariel by not giving him an 18 in Wis? Cuz his main power is Blessings of Battle (one ally gains resistance to all damage equal to your Con modifier), which would be a little less effective if I bump Wis up to 18 and have only a 14 in Con.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Jan 2, 2012)

Inspirator: Don't worry too much about the crunch. Even if you don't have an 18 in your primary stat, a 16 will almost always suffice. Also, I like your backstory. Should lead to some interesting character hooks. That said, I'll add you into slot three.

One more person! WHO WANTS IN!?

edit: especially a striker would be nice.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 3, 2012)

That would be me:
Here's Sindabar for your viewing pleasure, he's made into striker roll, although he also has several area attacks. Still needs background.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks, VV. Once we've got a little background for you, we can get going!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 4, 2012)

*Background. *Invented a bunch of towns and stuff, hope that's ok.

Born in the capital city of Amedar, Sualm port, Sindabar was the first and only son of Ifuman, a wealthy merchant, whose trade routes traveled long distances, carring diverse amount od goods, from magical carpets to the most refined and exquisite pieces of pottery. Ifuman is a wizard himself, trined in the arts of enchantment, which granted him more than one good deal in the past. He was also his own caravan guard. No that he relied much on his arcane powers or that he was suspicious about the loyalty of a group of mercenaries, he simply didn't have the money to pay them. Ifuman wasn't the wealthiest merchant in all Amedar, but when his wife give birth to his first child, he felt even less wealthy. With another mouth to feed and his wife not able to run the bussines by herself during his absence, Ifuman had to stop his caravan, and make short term deals, with the locals. That leaded to a further enpoverment of the Zaliman family.
The young Sindabar grew up in the middle of this economic crisis, and as soon as he could stand in two feet, he was helping with the family business, at lest holding no-chewable things. He also happened to have some sixth sense about commercial deals. If the baby started crying after the deal was sign, it meant that the deal was not good. Luckly he didn't cry often.
At the age of 14, his father and him traveled Hithalan the city of docks and magic. With a short farewell, Ifuman leaved his son on the gates of the wizard Academy. There shall Sindabar remain, until he was a full trained wizard.
After some time, the young man was able to perform minor tricks and some serious enchantments. As his father before him, Sindabar developed a taste for necromancy; and he also concentrated on illusions, as he was naturally gifted for them.
After finishing his studies, Sindabar returned home, and helped his parents with the business, earning his father respect, and some gold in the way. 
He worked many years in his father business, guarding the caravans with his father, in the long roads to the Dark Forests, where there was need of their products. 
One day, Ifuman was out of town, making business in Skarlen with the militia, trying to get in the weapons business, then a formidable deal came to Sindabar's and his mother's hands.
It was a deal that could make them rich from night to morning. Blindly they accepted the deal and readied the caravan and the goods to be transported. 
The next day, the wizard was sitting on the cart, and with his staff, he said goodbye to his mother, never knowing he was heading to a mortal trap.
After many days of travel, the caravan was approaching Sinalim Town. When Sindabar took the usual detour along the side of the forest, a gang of bandit emerged from behind the trees, and assault the caravan and the merchants. Sindabar's men were caught off guard and outnumbered 1 to 20. After a short battle, many of Sindabar men were slain and he was out of spells. Using his last spell, his hand conjured a spray of color lights, dazing most of the bandits. The wizard and two of his fellows retreated, but the arrows caught them as they ran for their lives. If something can be said about Sindabar is that he is incredible resilient to pain. His two partners fall under the arrows, but he kept running. 
Wounded but safe, the wizard tries to catch his breath, as he rubs his injuries and walks with difficulty into a nondescript crossroad…


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 5, 2012)

Walking Dad said:


> Interested! All official material allowed?



Sorry, seems I missed this game because of the holidays.

May I become an alternate?


----------



## DistractingFlare (Jan 5, 2012)

WD: Sorry you missed it, sir. Feel free to take the slot of first alternate, and if I find we need a fifth PC, you'll be contacted immediately.

Everyone, please submit your character sheets to the RG at the following link: http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues-gallery/315972-dfs-slaying-stone-rg.html#post5765731

And then post in the IC thread, which you can find here: http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/315973-dfs-slaying-stone-d-d-4th-edition.html#post5765733

LET'S DO THIS!


----------



## Inspiratorium (Jan 5, 2012)

Hey all, when I run a campaign, I normally end up doing lots of sketches of various NPCs and PCs. You all want me to sketch yours?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 5, 2012)

Would love to!


----------



## Inspiratorium (Jan 5, 2012)

Sorry, testing the formatting on this site.Anywho, any idea what Sindabar would look like then? Scars from the ambush? Big, wealthy looking clothing? Very wizard-ish or more practical?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 5, 2012)

I had pictured him as a calisham wizard (so kinda arabesque), sceptic, dry. He would dress opulently yes. I would have him with no sacr, but dry blood would be a nice add!


----------



## DistractingFlare (Jan 5, 2012)

Great introductions, you guys! Just let me know when you're ready to work toward the tower.


----------



## Inspiratorium (Jan 5, 2012)

Voda Vosa said:


> I had pictured him as a calisham wizard (so kinda arabesque), sceptic, dry. He would dress opulently yes. I would have him with no sacr, but dry blood would be a nice add!




Something like this then? (I had a sketch somewhat ready. Just had to confirm a few things. No I don't draw that fast  Also I don't like drawing legs. They never look right. So I didn't.)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 5, 2012)

Yeah, looks pretty good! Thanks!


----------



## Inspiratorium (Jan 6, 2012)

Looks like we're ready to go to the tower, then?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 6, 2012)

Yup, looks like.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Jan 6, 2012)

And here we are! Our first battle has begun. Check the IC thread for initiative order!


----------



## DistractingFlare (Jan 7, 2012)

Just waiting on [MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION] in the IC thread, then the other two. Give those mangy wolves what for!


----------



## Inspiratorium (Jan 9, 2012)

I find it very entertaining that I, with my whopping -1 initiative check, went first, btw.

Also, do Drothgery or Phaezen want me to try sketching Banmarden and/or Patrin?


----------



## drothgery (Jan 9, 2012)

Inspiratorium said:


> I find it very entertaining that I, with my whopping -1 initiative check, went first, btw.
> 
> Also, do Drothgery or Phaezen want me to try sketching Banmarden and/or Patrin?



No one has better than a +1 initiative in this group or worse than your -1; no dex-primary (or even dex-secondary) characters and no one with any feats or other abilities to boost initiative, so the die roll is going to overwhelm that pretty easily. Now, if we had a 20-dex rogue with improved initiative and you still went first, that would be odd (still possible, because a d20 is pretty random, but odd).

If you want to take a shot at drawing Patrin -- though I didn't bother filling in the physical details on his character sheet initially -- go ahead. Though I don't have much of a concept image of him beyond what I wrote in my first post in the in-character thread.


----------



## Inspiratorium (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm pretty sure wolves have a ridiculous initiative bonus though. That's the other thing I was amused by.

Oh, drawing a Dragonborn for the first time ought be fun.


----------



## Phaezen (Jan 9, 2012)

Inspiratorium said:


> I find it very entertaining that I, with my whopping -1 initiative check, went first, btw.
> 
> Also, do Drothgery or Phaezen want me to try sketching Banmarden and/or Patrin?




If you wouldn't mind, will b e interesting to see


----------



## DistractingFlare (Jan 9, 2012)

Yeah, everybody had fairly close initiative bonuses. Most of the rolls trended toward the middle, with one or two rolling really high.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Jan 10, 2012)

You can expect an update from me tomorrow!


----------



## Inspiratorium (Jan 10, 2012)

Well, this is what I did for the sketches.

Wasn't quite sure how "Paladin-ish" Patrin looked, so I drew a simpler costume and a more complex one for good measure.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice work! Those look really great.


----------



## Inspiratorium (Jan 20, 2012)

I think we're good to go to the tower, unless VV makes a post anytime soon.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Jan 20, 2012)

Sorry for my slowness, guys. I've just started a full-time job that's been absorbing a lot of my attention. I'll be doing my best to give you a big update today or tomorrow.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey folks, sorry about the long delay. I've updated the IC thread and should be much better about it from here on out.


----------



## Inspiratorium (Jan 29, 2012)

Erm, you guys aren't  waiting on my post, right? Cuz I was hoping to give someone else a chance to speak ._.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm back from vacations, so will resume my posting schedule soon.


----------



## DistractingFlare (Feb 4, 2012)

Welcome back, VV!

Sorry it's taken me so long to update. My new job has me working and travelling a lot, but I'm doing my best! Please be patient as I sort through it all


----------

